# L.Fenton Outing part 2 [email protected]@K



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yea i though of that, but you see i want people to stay long enough to do some night fishing as well.I dont want to hear the "been out here to long" and have it end like at 9 o'clock. Plus if we start at noon that gives us 4 hours of spot fishing for the gills, and just the same amount of time for the tip-ups.

Shane

PS not that many people are keeping up to date (at least i dont think so, been the same posters for the whole thread) so changing it would only have a small portion coming early and the rest at noon.


----------



## sully_0123 (Jul 29, 2005)

coming with lilyduck. I'll make his mom cook some food.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

1.deputy865.....................14th...Coming 
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe.................14th....Coming+girlfreind+power auger
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke......................14th...Coming
6.richp...........................14th...Coming
7.cooley........................14th...coming
8.fishingjoe..................14th.........Coming
9.Funebonz880.............14th..........Coming
10.the whale..............14th...........Coming
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky...................14th....Coming + freinds
14.trouttime......................14th...Coming + dad?
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7......................14th+Power auger
17.brianroy6.................14th...Coming + power auger + friend
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin.......................14th.........coming
20.icehunter1958
21.burksee......................?,?,?.....coming
22. littleroober............?....??? + power auger
23.lilyduck................14th...coming
24.Mike h......................14th...coming +wife
25.basstech...............14th..coming + power auger
26.TrailFndr....................MAYBE
27.WILDCATWICK............MAYBE
28.sully_0123...14th...Coming

Just a few reminders.


Make sure to have a valid fishing license.
Make sure to bring your own bait. Shiners if you plan for pike. Crappie minnows for crappie..Duh! And waxies for the gills.
My cell is 1-810-577-3982. < For any questions.
Be there by Noon.
Have fun!!!

Its looking really good so far. 17/28..And thats w/o freinds.I only counted people that are coming for sure and dont have any "?'s" on there line!

Shane


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Shane if there is anything that I can do to help get things going let me know...I was thinking that I could make signs at both the exits ramps off 23 and put them up friday. AS well as other to direct them getting them to the Launch let me know if I can do anything!!!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yea lilyduck that would be great. Thats a good idea, point everything out!
Oh yea thanks for the "compliment" in the thread you posted.

Thanks for the help.

Shane


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

just bumping to top


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Okay, i'm about to go on christmas break in a day(it will go by fast) and after i get back it will be just a little under 2 weeks until the outing...So now is the time to ask questions...

The guest list as it is so far.

1.deputy865.....................14th...Coming 
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe.................14th....Coming+girlfreind+power auger
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke......................14th...Coming
6.richp...........................14th...Coming
7.cooley........................14th...coming
8.fishingjoe..................14th.........Coming
9.Funebonz880.............14th..........Coming
10.the whale..............14th...........Coming
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky...................14th....Coming + freinds
14.trouttime......................14th...Coming + dad?
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7......................14th+Power auger
17.brianroy6.................14th...Coming + power auger + friend
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin.......................14th.........coming
20.icehunter1958
21.burksee......................?,?,?.....coming
22. littleroober............?....??? + power auger
23.lilyduck................14th...coming
24.Mike h......................14th...coming +wife
25.basstech...............14th..coming + power auger
26.TrailFndr....................MAYBE
27.WILDCATWICK............MAYBE
28.Sully_0123.......14th........Coming

Just a few reminders.


Make sure to have a valid fishing license.
Make sure to bring your own bait. Shiners if you plan for pike. Crappie minnows for crappie..Duh! And waxies for the gills.
My cell is 1-810-577-3982. < For any questions.
Be there by Noon.

Plus who ever wanted to bring food make sure you do that as well!

Shane


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Shane, you can take me off the list. I work on Saturdays so it will be no good for me. Sorry

Joe


----------



## brentgoblue (Jan 24, 2005)

Shane,

Can you post that list again for me? 


Thanks man

-Brent

PS. I might show up. If I do (which is 50/50) I will be bringinga lot of Italian sausage.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Went fishing off the ramp last weekend (yesterday) I caught two bluegill less than five inches long. Ice was about 5 inches thick, and there were lots of people out there.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i'll have to check that date real good but i think i can swing it.
i'll bring o'girl with me. the wife don't get to ice fish much.
mike h- move your wallet we'll be fishin in your back pocket!


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

add me to the list for sure. 100% in. granted, lilyduck's mom will provide whatever you want me to bring  . gonna be some good times.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

sorry, forgot to add, the 14th


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

There you go..

1.deputy865.....................14th...Coming 
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke......................14th...Coming
6.richp...........................14th...Coming
7.cooley........................14th...coming
8.fishingjoe..................14th.........Coming
9.Funebonz880.............14th..........Coming
10.the whale..............14th...........Coming
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky...................14th....Coming + freinds
14.trouttime......................14th...Coming + dad?
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7......................14th...Coming+Power auger
17.brianroy6.................14th...Coming + power auger + friend
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin.......................14th.........coming
20.icehunter1958
21.burksee......................?,?,?.....coming
22. littleroober............?....??? + power auger
23.lilyduck................14th...coming
24.Mike h......................14th...coming +wife
25.basstech...............14th..coming + power auger
26.TrailFndr....................MAYBE
27.WILDCATWICK............MAYBE
28.Sully_0123.......14th........Coming
29. shady oaks.......14th.......Coming
30.bolodunn............14th MAYBE
31.brentgoblue..........14th

18/31 so far...I just counted all the "coming's" not any maybe's or freinds that may come along..

Shane


----------



## brentgoblue (Jan 24, 2005)

anyone ever had any luck on Lake Fenton using whole smelt on a tip up for pike?

Just curious. Might try that option if I make the trip up there.

Looking forward to it. Maybe do some jig swapping.


-Brent



PS. I might show up. If I do (which is 50/50) I will be bringing a lot of Italian sausage.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

I went for bluegills again today but only caught a couple of small ones. One guy out there was catching them left and right


----------

